# Last weekend totals?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

How was the last weekend for everyone?
For myself Friday we harvested 20 with the MN crew.
Saturday Madison, Jeff, James,Hustad ,Old Hunter and myself took another 30 from a new field that had never been hunted.They had to be the dumbest birds in ND, then today Doug P,Hustad Madison, Jeff, and James got another 30. Putting our weekend total to 80 birds in the freezer!!
Had some really great times with some NR, and meet some new friends!
Awesome weekend!!

Mav....

STILL NO BANDS :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree, this weekend couldn't have been any better. Every bird harvested had the landing gear down. Too bad I didn't have my camera until Sunday, plenty of action after we filled.

Here's the last shoot of the early season for the Nodak Crew.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice shoot'in boys!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

We ended up with 11 by 9am but we had a 12 and a 13 year old along and they had a blast!!!

We ended up with 2 bands from last week,,,,,one was banded in 1994 and hatched prior to 1993, the other banded in 2001 and both were banded in Newport Nebraska............... :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

shot 56 birds this weekend in group. hunted thursda,fri,sat, and sunday. Shot 3 bands and put out 15 dozen foots. Awesome early season, maybe best ever.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice shooting guys. I think there was a migration on Friday as we saw alot of new birds. I even saw a snow on Friday. Probably a cripple and not a migrant though. We had a terrible Saturday and Sunday I didn't hunt as I needed to relax a little and party Sat night. But don't worry boys by greenskins I will be recharged.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Gandergrinder, 
finally somebody from home(MN) shot a few, Schutte and Lars went out Sat. only shot four, but thank god the amount of hunters is starting to drop off after the first weekend fiasco. For those of you who don't know the area, to explain in short, too many hunters on very few feilds. But numbers are up and the hunt should only get better as regular season appoaches. Just need to scout harder.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bubolc,
You didn't get out hunting this weekend? Hope you guys get out and give them hell this weekend. If I didn't have crap going on I might head to sota country and do some hunting with you boys. Let me know if you find more about this fall hunting in ND.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Kill Counts
Geese - 0
Deer - 1 (and I dont mean with a bow)


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Friday - Knocked one down...

Saturday - Sucked

Sunday - 5

Monday - Found my collared friend and whacked his ***. 

Total for Early Season - 17.

1 collar/band


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You got him Austin? Post a pick man.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Damn Muskat, I'm seriously diggin that avatar! :thumb: :justanangel:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Will as soon as film is developed gg.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Didn't hunt Saturday, managed to get out Sunday and bagged 25.

I also saw a lot of migrants this past weekend. Didn't see any lessers but saw a lot of molt migrants coming back through. Which would also explain the amount of bands taken this past weekend.

Come on Austin, tell us the truth...how much did that sucker cost you off of ebay??? :lol:

J/K Congrats on the collar!!! :beer: I'll admit, I'm a little jealous but still none the less happy you got him.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Jones It was $92.69 for the collar and $29.97 for the leg band. Some guy in Florida gave me a great deal on it....  hehe. jk

I heard you got into some in Wisco eh?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I added a couple to the lanyard but Blake got the collar. Who knows, maybe next year.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Our early season total count was 125, that I saw fall in front of me. My father and his crew probably took another 40-45, so there were a lot of birds harvested.

I think I'd give them all up for a neck band though, Damn I'd give half of them back for just a band.
Congrats on it. I've only seen 1 in my time, and it landed in our decoys when it was spring snow hunt.

Mav....


----------

